# Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung defekt



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2012)

*Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung defekt*

Hallo,

anscheinend ist die eingebaute Lüftersteuerung des 650D seit gestern bei mir defekt. Die zwei Lüfter die dranhängen drehen sich nichtmehr, lediglich deren LEDs leuchten schwach. Mit nur einem Lüfter an der Steuerung leuchtet die eine verbleibende LED etwas stärker, aber es reicht nicht um die Lüfter zum Drehen zu bewegen.

Ich vermute, dass irgendein Bauteil (MOSFET oder OP-AMP?) das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Ersatz dafür zu bekommen? Würde sehr ungerne das ganze Gehäuse wegschicken müssen 

Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung defekt*

Bitte eine RMA auf Corsair.com einleiten und dann um das einzelne Ersatzteil bitten.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung defekt*

Ich habe ein RMA eingeleitet auf Corsair.com
Dort hieß es, dass ich innerhalb von 24h eine Nachricht erhalten würde, auf die ich nun aber schon vier Tage warte. Ist das normal, oder hat irgendwas an der RMA nicht geklappt?


----------



## Malkolm (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Obsidian 650D Lüftersteuerung defekt*

Nach langer Wartezeit hat die RMA insofern geklappt, dass mir das Teil kostenlos zugesendet werden sollte. 

Aus der angegebenen Rechnungsadresse (A in B) und der davon abweichenden Lieferadresse (C in D) hat eure Versandabteilung allerdings einen Herrn A in D gemacht, den die Post nicht finden konnte und das Paket jetzt sonstwo herumirrt


----------

